# December Photography Competition: Curves



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, sorry for delay... theme for December is: Curves

Pretty self-explanatory and quite a wide theme... something you see everyday: bodies, arches, roads, bends, buildings... etc 

Rules, as usual:

Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
Post up the link, not the picture.
All entries must be in by the last day of December.* 
Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
Voting starts on 1st January* and ends on 3rd January 2007*. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.


*Last year we extended the dates to account for NYE; *finishing on 2nd Jan* with *voting from 3rd – 5th Jan*. Might be an idea to do the same again. What do people think?

Thumbnails will be here at some point: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/dec06/


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> *Last year we extended the dates to account for NYE; finishing on 2nd Jan with voting from 3rd – 5th Jan. Might be an idea to do the same again. What do people think?


Good idea.


----------



## funky_sessions (Dec 5, 2006)

*ok..*

curved waterfall at night
curvy handrail

I haven't taken a 3rd pic yet.... but i'll see what I can do later in the month.

curved waterfall at night, - the only edit I made was to remove the Walkabout sign from the top left of the image. as it was brightly lit, it drew the eye there initally instead of around the waterfall.

curvy handrail - no edits just posted as it was shot.


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2006)

As good as naked


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> As good as naked


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 5, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> As good as naked




you aint got no curves you skeletal cunt, bet yer well jealous....


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2006)

Well done Biddly!  I saw your photo only yesterday but it was too late to vote 

Glad you won because it was my favorite too.

First entry:

Arsenal Stadium


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 5, 2006)

funky_sessions said:
			
		

> curved waterfall at night



think this first posted picture could be first overall,
i love it!


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully the links work  

I think i just tweaked the levels on all of these. No. 2 may be cropped a bit. 

1. Curved air
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/Lisarocket_photo/Curves/DSCF0839.jpg

2. Shaded curves
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/Lisarocket_photo/Curves/DSCF0938.jpg

3. Ripples and curves
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/Lisarocket_photo/Curves/DSCF0829.jpg


----------



## chooch (Dec 5, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Hopefully the links work


Nice. I have lots from there


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Well done Biddly!  I saw your photo only yesterday but it was too late to vote
> 
> Glad you won because it was my favorite too.


Thank you


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> you aint got no curves you skeletal cunt, bet yer well jealous....



no but i do have pics of curvy things  

i wonder what lahnee would do


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 5, 2006)

flowy singletrack, french alps

rim and sun rise

trail curves off


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 5, 2006)

first one, 'footbridge'
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/images/bridge_jpg.jpg

 curves tweaked, funnily enough


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 5, 2006)

'shiny happy people'
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/shiny happy people_jpg.htm


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2006)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> flowy singletrack, french alps
> 
> rim and sun rise
> 
> trail curves off



links don't work...atm

*I'll put them in when they work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

work fine for me bosky


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 5, 2006)

'yurt roof'
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/yurt roof_jpg.htm


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> work fine for me bosky






> Firefox can't find the server at phvrf.yahoo.com.



well they dunt fer meh


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm using firefox too.

*shrugs*


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 5, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> links don't work...atm
> 
> *I'll put them in when they work.


i get this message on Internet explorer-Network Access Message: The website cannot be found


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'm using firefox too.
> 
> *shrugs*



would you right click the images and give me the Location then please....it could be local issue their end...and you may have caught them...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

Do these work?

1 http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/4384f1b2za3fa624/5d6escd/__sr_/1601scd.jpg?phQcWdFBrhHwG6PL
2 http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/4384f1b2za3fa624/5d6escd/__sr_/2a5bscd.jpg?phQcWdFBXmvPgsN5
3 http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/4384f1b2za3fa624/5d6escd/__sr_/12d0scd.jpg?phQcWdFBqJMC5E3W


----------



## portman (Dec 5, 2006)

First entry:

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/LoS010906_06BWRW.html

Shot in colour and after some minimal tweaking to bump up the tonal contrast, was converted to monochrome

Second entry:

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/LoS281004-05.html

Minimal tweaking to bump up the contrast

Both shots of footbridge on the seafront between Chalkwell and Leigh-on-Sea, Essex (near Sarfend)


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Do these work?
> 
> 1 http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/4384f1b2za3fa624/5d6escd/__sr_/1601scd.jpg?phQcWdFBrhHwG6PL
> 2 http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/4384f1b2za3fa624/5d6escd/__sr_/2a5bscd.jpg?phQcWdFBXmvPgsN5
> 3 http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/4384f1b2za3fa624/5d6escd/__sr_/12d0scd.jpg?phQcWdFBqJMC5E3W




na. *shrugs_shrugs*


----------



## portman (Dec 5, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> first one, 'footbridge'
> http://www.pavlik.me.uk/images/bridge_jpg.jpg
> 
> curves tweaked, funnily enough



Brilliant - love the use of colour! Bridge also looks very familiar - is the one on the seafront between Leigh-on-Sea and Chalkwell near Southend?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> na. *shrugs_shrugs*


pm him innit  (or just wait til he comes back on the thread)


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> pm him innit  (or just wait til he comes back on the thread)



dougnut work here


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 5, 2006)

No doughnuts here either.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 5, 2006)

Some nice images haveing looked here http://pretentiousartist.com/image/ my archive there are some idd feel would be fine but you have me thinking off i go with the digi to gather some images not going to rush for this one but take a load of new works with the theme in mind nice challage thanks..


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2006)

mtbskalover and biddlybee's links don't work for me either.

bosky, ta for doing thumbnails. I was a bit lazy last month, will try to be a bit more on it this month.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

The links in my post are mtbskalover's. Seems I'm the only one that can see the pics


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 5, 2006)

ok ok, never fear, im back,
erm, strange, not sure whats going on, as its the same as what i did for last months comp. its yahoo image hosting, so i could be doing something wrong.

try this for folder with 3 photos

fingers crossed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

Ah, maybe I can see them because I'm logged into my yahoo account.


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ah, maybe I can see them because I'm logged into my yahoo account.



i set them to public so anyone should be able to see them,

ive tried logging out, and can still see them using the links. so i duno.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ah, maybe I can see them because I'm logged into my yahoo account.



I have coincidently logged into mine...I can see them in the Folder...but the original links still do not work EVEN logged in.

No probs hiccup...slap'em up if you find them not done...and I'll do the same...whaddeva innit. 

*e2a :::logged in out/cleared settings/cache...the original link dunt work still for me.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2006)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> ok ok, never fear, im back,
> erm, strange, not sure whats going on, as its the same as what i did for last months comp. its yahoo image hosting, so i could be doing something wrong.
> 
> try this for folder with 3 photos
> ...



Aye, can see them now


----------



## funky_sessions (Dec 5, 2006)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> ok ok, never fear, im back,
> erm, strange, not sure whats going on, as its the same as what i did for last months comp. its yahoo image hosting, so i could be doing something wrong.
> 
> try this for folder with 3 photos
> ...



mtbskalover - I liked the shot of the sun through the wheel of your bike


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2006)

*testing_testing*




			
				hiccup said:
			
		

> Aye, can see them now




linky ::: http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/4384f1b2za3fa624/5d6escd/__sr_/1601scd.jpg?phA3ZdFBUqiGG6PL

even tho the URLs from Biddly's second post are the same...they still resolve at the http://phvrf.yahoo.com/users/4384f1b2za3fa624/5d6escd/__sr_/1601scd.jpg

heyho...


----------



## alef (Dec 5, 2006)

funky_sessions said:
			
		

> curved waterfall at night



Stunning photo!


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 5, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> Brilliant - love the use of colour! Bridge also looks very familiar - is the one on the seafront between Leigh-on-Sea and Chalkwell near Southend?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


thanks  
its torquay seafront actually.


----------



## alef (Dec 5, 2006)

First entry:
LondonEye


----------



## portman (Dec 5, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> First entry:
> LondonEye



Superb   Mind you, it doesn't do my vertigo any favours...


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 5, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> first one, 'footbridge'
> http://www.pavlik.me.uk/images/bridge_jpg.jpg
> 
> curves tweaked, funnily enough



Superb stuff.


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 5, 2006)

First entry;

curves in the sand

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/301160727/

I converted this to B&W in PS, no other changes but maybe there should be. You'll notice a few rain spots. I know my limitations with photoshop and although apparantly not that difficult I don't know how to remove these properly...anybody give me any tips?? (I know the tools to use but I don't know how to use them well enough.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 5, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> first one, 'footbridge'
> http://www.pavlik.me.uk/images/bridge_jpg.jpg
> 
> curves tweaked, funnily enough



like that a lot


----------



## mauvais (Dec 5, 2006)

Hullo! Not quite sure I'll be able to do the thumbnail site this time, as my website may be going down the pan. I'll work it out in the next few days and let you know. Probably it'll be fine, so assume that it's OK for now.


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2006)

1] lips


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 5, 2006)

firky you fucking scrote 

box!!!!!


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2006)

I HACE EMPTIED IT FIR EWEs


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2006)

1. Bridge

Taken in Kew Gardens a few weeks ago. No editing.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Hullo! Not quite sure I'll be able to do the thumbnail site this time, as my website may be going down the pan. I'll work it out in the next few days and let you know. Probably it'll be fine, so assume that it's OK for now.



If not I can sort something out, no worries. Let me know.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 6, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Probably it'll be fine, so assume that it's OK for now.




ditto on the spare space if needed...fellamejimmechapmeoldescrotemeoldear.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2006)

erm... should I take the link out the first post while I still can then?


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2006)

2] beau monde


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is my first entry:-

Curves In Mist


----------



## Desbo (Dec 6, 2006)

My first...

Young Wheat


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice


----------



## DJ Bigga (Dec 6, 2006)

Haven't been down this way in a while. Here's my first entry.

Swans in Bergerac


----------



## Desbo (Dec 7, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Nice


Thank you


----------



## Desbo (Dec 7, 2006)

Second entry...

Curvaceous Bird


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2006)

misleading title


----------



## Desbo (Dec 7, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> misleading title


Aye, but I bet it made you smile when you realised it wasn't what you thought it was!


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 7, 2006)

1. to spiral down

http://static.flickr.com/121/316337984_6a291dfdef_b.jpg

(smaller) http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/316337984/


----------



## hiccup (Dec 7, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> 1. to spiral down
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/121/316337984_6a291dfdef_b.jpg
> 
> (smaller) http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/316337984/



Like that a lot


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks hiccup, i was kinda lucky with this one cause the great british rain was really hammering it down. I thought it would screw the pic up with rain spots or blur but it came out quite well for some reason. Forgot to say, i used the channel mixer to boost the yellow-ness as it was so damn gloomy.


----------



## chooch (Dec 7, 2006)

First entry: Mezquita. Taken yesterday. Slight contrast boost.

Second entry: Holme Beach. Slight contrast boost.


----------



## chooch (Dec 7, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> 1. to spiral down


Beautiful


----------



## portman (Dec 7, 2006)

Final entry:

Low Tide

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/SeaWall241205_09.html

Tweaking in PS to bump up contrast...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 7, 2006)

chooch said:
			
		

> First entry: Mezquita. Taken yesterday. Greyscaled and a slight contrast boost.


Not sure that link works.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2006)

Works for me.


----------



## girasol (Dec 7, 2006)

doesn't work for me either.

edit: it does now...


----------



## chooch (Dec 7, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Not sure that link works.


Sorry about that. Realised there were some nasty artefacts on the greyscale version...


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 7, 2006)

chooch said:
			
		

> Beautiful


danke . 



			
				chooch said:
			
		

> First entry: Mezquita.


 Lovely shot- great idea there: natual curves always changing...


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'shiny happy people'
> http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/shiny happy people_jpg.htm



you can see her underwear


----------



## Nina (Dec 7, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> 1. to spiral down
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/121/316337984_6a291dfdef_b.jpg
> 
> (smaller) http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/316337984/




nice


----------



## kage (Dec 8, 2006)

Entry 1


----------



## e19896 (Dec 8, 2006)

no: one

Name RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW aritist dan aka phlegm

see the full set HERE

Enjoy...


----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> Entry 1



scool


----------



## kage (Dec 8, 2006)

thank you 

and all that was required was an unconscious woman and an angle poise lamp...

Suddenly it all sounds so sordid


----------



## Desbo (Dec 8, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> Entry 1


That's a really nice photo that


----------



## e19896 (Dec 8, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> Entry 1


 
ive lost then nice image..


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 8, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> you can see her underwear


there's no need to lower the tone


----------



## kage (Dec 8, 2006)

Took another one in the same series which has got a 'Film noir' feel to it.

Not an entry


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 8, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> Took another one in the same series which has got a 'Film noir' feel to it.
> 
> Not an entry



I'd give it more than that... I'd go better than _filmnoir_ IMO...near _photo secession_.  


*but fer gwads sake do something with that mottling_noise in the background downto_like on the turn on the sheet/blanket 

**you could get the colour one to feel the same if you _tried_ hard enuff.


----------



## kage (Dec 8, 2006)

can't at the mo... my photoshop install is competely battered and will only be fixed with a complete systemwide reinstall, which'll come with Vista.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 8, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> can't at the mo... my photoshop install is competely battered and will only be fixed with a complete systemwide reinstall, which'll come with Vista.




gggrrr didn't you Ghost yerself???!!!    

Loki had a thingy about this on a mini thread when a certain welsh person was looking for a thingy with 2PS(anagram_almost a palandrome)...awfukit...shall I PM you a Link?...


----------



## kage (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll be adopting far more sensible archiving policies after January, to prevent this shit ever happening again, fucking windows, I seem to reinstall every six months.

Anyway, my problem with Photoshop isn't resolved by uninstalling/reinstalling, uninstalling then adding new versions. There's some shite in the registry buggering it all up I imagine...

I've give it a pop though, send me the link


----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2006)

i think i have gone and wasted my entry, rather than being the pervy bastard i am i should of resisted and gone for something different, now i've got a really good pic that i want to enter but i also have another pic that i want to enter - i'd enter both but i have already entered it twice. damn!

"post that pic firky!"

im a lapdog bow wow yippy yay dont tug on my leader


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 8, 2006)

1. Arches

2. Nature's Curves

3. Goyt Walkway


----------



## e19896 (Dec 9, 2006)

like firky i have done allmoust the same rushed in not giveing thought but anyhow here are all three toghther here

on there own

no one

no two

no three

all taken friday 8 / saturday 9 fuji fine pix a500 no manipulation from the camera
html/css done 1730 9.12.06 on line 1800 hours..

enjoy..


----------



## big eejit (Dec 9, 2006)

First entry:

Whiplash Bridge


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 9, 2006)

1. urinals

http://www.photo-sight.co.uk/index.php?s=y&id=gallery__urinal

2. mirror

http://www.photo-sight.co.uk/index.php?s=y&id=gallery__mirror

might go out and do something new for the third one.


----------



## Desbo (Dec 9, 2006)

I hope I don't regret entering my third entry this early in the month...

Toaster


----------



## alef (Dec 10, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> 1. urinals
> 
> http://www.photo-sight.co.uk/index.php?s=y&id=gallery__urinal



Love that shot! It doesn't particularly shout curves at me but it is a beautiful photo.


----------



## alef (Dec 10, 2006)

Took this today:
Family portrait


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2006)

Love the expression on your son's face


----------



## exosculate (Dec 10, 2006)

Heres my three entries

Entry 1 : Sea Shwirl

Entry 2 : Curved Leaf

Entry 3 : Shadow Curves


----------



## Firky (Dec 10, 2006)

3] lonely


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 10, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Love that shot! It doesn't particularly shout curves at me but it is a beautiful photo.



i was pleased nobody turned up whilst I was taking the picture - that would just have been too weird to explain.......


----------



## Nina (Dec 10, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Heres my three entries
> 
> Entry 3 : Shadow Curves



That's beautiful. I love the colours, very vivid yet subtle...


----------



## Firky (Dec 10, 2006)

wrong thread..


----------



## exosculate (Dec 11, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> That's beautiful. I love the colours, very vivid yet subtle...




Thanks Nina.


----------



## Nina (Dec 12, 2006)

My first entry

*pepper*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/211080223


----------



## atitlan (Dec 12, 2006)

My entries:

1. Nine
> Converted to bw; cleaned up background, rotated

2. London Eye
> Nothing - just scanned from neg

3. One Tree Hill
> Slight saturation boost


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 12, 2006)

Entry 1: Test Site


----------



## Cid (Dec 12, 2006)

Into the mist

Shot with 3200 film on an FM2 (50mm lens) and scanned.

Mona Lisa

Shot on a D70 with the kit lens, original RAW has been converted for 3 exposures then put together in potatoshop (ie HDR).


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 13, 2006)

Here are mine;

1. Retail therapy
2. Bull Ring
3. Flyover


----------



## Nina (Dec 13, 2006)

Cid said:
			
		

> Into the mist
> 
> Shot with 3200 film on an FM2 (50mm lens) and scanned.
> 
> ...


----------



## ICB (Dec 13, 2006)

Well done biddly 

Two so far...

Winter sunset

The bend in the road

feel like I'm out on a limb, rural75 anyone?


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 13, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> Well done biddly
> 
> Two so far...
> 
> ...


Are those the Brecon Beacons?


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 13, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Are those the Brecon Beacons?



clever, i gota agree with you, it does look like the beacons.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 13, 2006)

some good work here it has inspired me when the right light etc comes about up north then out ill go againe allready posted my three in haste i might add but been in good old Sheffield today there is the The Winter Garden here in Sheffield and lots of other curves in this fair city of ours will post a link just to inspire i hope keep up the good work all off you what an hard task voteing is going to be indeed..


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 13, 2006)

e19896 said:
			
		

> some good work here it has inspired me when the right light etc comes about up north then out ill go againe allready posted my three in haste i might add but been in good old Sheffield today there is the The Winter Garden here in Sheffield and lots of other curves in this fair city of ours will post a link just to inspire i hope keep up the good work all off you what an hard task voteing is going to be indeed..



do it on another thread then eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2006)

1st entry: Toronto


----------



## Cid (Dec 14, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Cid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2006)

First entry (and first post too).

1. Ferris wheel at night
http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigallan/123976109/

Hopefully I'll get time to take a couple more before the closing date.


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 14, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> feel like I'm out on a limb, rural75 anyone?


I'm pretty rural most of the time.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 14, 2006)

York Railway Station


----------



## alef (Dec 14, 2006)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> York Railway Station



Beautiful shot!


----------



## portman (Dec 14, 2006)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> York Railway Station



Superb! Also, producing the image in monochrome removes the distraction of colour and lets the viewer focus on the curves of the roof...


----------



## portman (Dec 14, 2006)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> First entry (and first post too).
> 
> 1. Ferris wheel at night
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigallan/123976109/
> ...



Very good - love the way you've captured the movement of the wheel. Look forward to seeing your other entries...


----------



## ICB (Dec 15, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Are those the Brecon Beacons?






			
				mtbskalover said:
			
		

> clever, i gota agree with you, it does look like the beacons.



On the money 

First one is the central Beacons taken from about 5m east of Brecon, Pen y Fan in the centre.  Second one is on the A470 between Brecon and Merthyr, just outside Libanus.  It could have benefitted from some adjustment but I wanted to show it in its un-messed with state.




			
				Pavlik said:
			
		

> I'm pretty rural most of the time.



Good to have some company


----------



## e19896 (Dec 15, 2006)

sorry no mate ill place them on my server if you like just this once mind you had to spend an age makeing it bigger so there is some free room for now befor i use it all up that is.. pm the images html/css all that and ill ftp them for you reply with a link..


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 15, 2006)

Second Entry:

the tarmac canvas

(smaller: http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/322996025/)


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 15, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> PS: Just out of interest, can someone tell me how to make the title of my pic the actual link to where it is?!? I'm sure it's simple but i'm no good with technical mumbo jumbo.


Copy the web address where your picture is hosted.  Create a new post on urban, type in the title you want to call it (eg "entry 1" or whatever), hit the little button just above with the icon of a little planet earth and a paperclip (or something) and then Ctrl-V your web address in there.  Hit OK et voila.


----------



## chooch (Dec 15, 2006)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> First entry (and first post too).
> 1. Ferris wheel at night


Proper nice.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 15, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Copy the web address where your picture is hosted.  Create a new post on urban, type in the title you want to call it (eg "entry 1" or whatever), hit the little button just above with the icon of a little planet earth and a paperclip (or something) and then Ctrl-V your web address in there.  Hit OK et voila.



Don't forget to highlight the chosen title so that the weblink picks it up and adds it to the url automatically.


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 15, 2006)

not an entry
just testing. have been wondering that for a while too.


----------



## Nina (Dec 15, 2006)

My second entry

tea


----------



## alef (Dec 16, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My second entry
> 
> tea



Looks like a giant tractor rolled through teletubby-land!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My second entry
> 
> tea



Striking photo.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 16, 2006)

Park Bench


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 16, 2006)

2.the tarmac canvas

Thanks lighterthief, hocus; sorted now . My problem was even stupider- had the wrong post reply settings- needed standard layout when i had basic. Learn something new everyday i guess...


----------



## funky_sessions (Dec 16, 2006)

ok...

here's my 3

1.Curved Waterfall at night

2.Curvy Handrail

3.Curvy Loops

Editing : - 
1. removed the neon walkabout sign from the top left of the image
2. - none
3. converted to black and white using Exposure and Photoshop.


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 16, 2006)

my 1st

serial monogamy



cropped, sharpened and played around with the levels


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 16, 2006)

1. Angkor's Shadows


----------



## chooch (Dec 17, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> 1. Angkor's Shadows


Like that.


----------



## chintz (Dec 17, 2006)

My 3

I have only just got an DSLR (D50) so I am new to this, none of the images have been edited.
Criticism welcome ( but go easy )
1.Sailing 
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p180/worcesterdan/DSC_0188.jpg
2. Mainly Curves
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p180/worcesterdan/DSC_0183.jpg
3. Natures Curves
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p180/worcesterdan/DSC_0179.jpg


----------



## portman (Dec 17, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> my 1st
> 
> serial monogamy
> 
> ...



Like this one...something about it appeals to my wierd sense of humour. Fits the theme but also suggests the possibilities of a few more...


----------



## ICB (Dec 18, 2006)

jeff_leigh - lovely shot of York, very fond of that station, it's like a mini Bristol-Temple-Meads 

Final entry - Dead Tree


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 18, 2006)

2. Out of the bottle

Taken at Angkor Wat. Adjusted the curves


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is my second entry:-

Up and Under

Cropped a little bit and a tiny bit of Unsharp Mask


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm not that happy with these, but here ya go anyway

Liverpool St Station 1

Liverpool St Station 2

Curves on both and a bit of sharpening on the 2nd one


----------



## Nina (Dec 18, 2006)

my third entry

purdey's


----------



## Nina (Dec 18, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is my second entry:-
> 
> Up and Under
> 
> Cropped a little bit and a tiny bit of Unsharp Mask



Great stuff  

I also love the 'snap, crop, scrap, crap'


----------



## chooch (Dec 18, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> purdey's


Like that.


----------



## Auntie P (Dec 18, 2006)

*Curves*

Hi, I'm new to the site and have come straight to this forum.  I think I'm going to like it here.

Here are my three submissions:

Kerb

Window and Bottle

Corrugated Fence

Nothing manipulated except maybe a bit of contrast and lightness/darkness adjustment.  Can't remember, but I don't ever do more than that.


----------



## chooch (Dec 18, 2006)

Auntie P said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to the site and have come straight to this forum.  I think I'm going to like it here.


Welcome. 
Like the kerb one a lot, particularly the traces of yellow line, and the corrugated thing. Slight shame about the depth of field in the last one, but that's being picky. Hope you like it here.


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 19, 2006)

2nd entry - Brighton Curves

Taken on slide film, cross processed in c41 chemicals, cropped a few mm from the right.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 19, 2006)

A few curves here

Chooch made a nice compliment so I thought sod it, I'll chuck it in here  I'm a photography newbie though.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 19, 2006)

2) Roll

(contrast boosted a bit)


----------



## Auntie P (Dec 19, 2006)

chooch said:
			
		

> Welcome.
> Like the kerb one a lot, particularly the traces of yellow line, and the corrugated thing. Slight shame about the depth of field in the last one, but that's being picky. Hope you like it here.



Thanks.  The corrugated fence is quite an old one but I know what you mean about the DOF.  The kerb is one of my favourites - I love pavements and roads, they make great abstracts.


----------



## portman (Dec 19, 2006)

Auntie P said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to the site and have come straight to this forum.  I think I'm going to like it here.
> 
> Here are my three submissions:
> 
> ...



Kerb: Really liked this one - a good study in texture with an interesting level of abstraction.

Window and Bottle: A good atmospheric image - liked the way you used the light. The only minor criticism is that I think the image could have been cropped a bit tighter. 

Corrugated Fence: I really liked the idea of this and the composition. However, it was slightly let down by the DOF.

Some interesting ideas here - look forward to seeing more of your work.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 19, 2006)

Last one for this month

Ass

bit cliched but I couldn't think of anything curve-like that probably hasn't been done already...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing from me yet but just wanted to pipe up and say there are some bloody amazing images in this month's comp - it'll be tough picking only three


----------



## Auntie P (Dec 19, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> Window and Bottle: A good atmospheric image - liked the way you used the light. The only minor criticism is that I think the image could have been cropped a bit tighter.


Thanks Dave.  You have a really good point there.  For some reason 99% of the time I don't crop my images to anything other than the same aspect ratio.  Maybe it's a printing/framing hangup.  I will look at that one again and have a play.


----------



## alef (Dec 20, 2006)

Auntie P said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to the site and have come straight to this forum.  I think I'm going to like it here.
> 
> Here are my three submissions:
> 
> ...



Yummy colours and composition! And welcome to u75...


----------



## alef (Dec 20, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Last one for this month
> 
> Ass
> 
> bit cliched but I couldn't think of anything curve-like that probably hasn't been done already...



I think we've just been mooned!


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 20, 2006)

Auntie P said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to the site and have come straight to this forum.  I think I'm going to like it here.
> 
> Here are my three submissions:
> 
> ...




Love all three of these.


----------



## ICB (Dec 20, 2006)

Talk about making an entry Aunite P, great stuff


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 20, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> I think we've just been mooned!



it's only because I don't get opportunity to do it out of bus windows any more


----------



## jodal (Dec 20, 2006)

First Entry: Glass


----------



## alef (Dec 23, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> 3] lonely



Need to fix the link?


----------



## alef (Dec 23, 2006)

Thumbnails updated:
http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/dec06

To help ease the work of updating thumbnails please try to:
1. Link directly to your jpegs
2. Name your jpegs after your entries
3. Only submit each entry once

(Maybe add this to the rules for Jan?)


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 23, 2006)

six pages of thumbnails?


----------



## e19896 (Dec 23, 2006)

My server has gone down soon as fixed my images should be back


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 23, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Thumbnails updated:



I waited for a response...pmd recently...got no reply... so left alone. 

And watched tons and tons and TONS of online movie rips and torrents instead. 



*e2a :: ALSO* people should note that there is an option to view the images at the chosen size the photographer presented it...top right hand corner "full size"...you make a much better judgement of a picture if you do view it proper rather than just via the Thumbnails or how the gallery Software auto resizes for presentation.


----------



## alef (Dec 23, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I waited for a response...pmd recently...got no reply... so left alone.



Who did you pm? I just figure if they're not done go ahead and do them, chances of two of us doing them at the exact same time are low. 

I'll let you do the rest


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 23, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> I'll let you do the rest



I pmd mavis...heyho...I'm happy eeeva ways whatever whatever whatever.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 24, 2006)

Entry 2: Curvy Escalator

I've never seen a curvy escalator before, took this today in Ceasers Palace, what they look like from afar: http://kanda.zenfolio.com/img/p619113323-3.jpg


----------



## portman (Dec 24, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Thumbnails updated:
> http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/dec06
> 
> To help ease the work of updating thumbnails please try to:
> ...



Many thanks for doing this - given the high number of entries, having an overview of how the competition is going is useful...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## portman (Dec 24, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> six pages of thumbnails?



It's a lot innit! Methinks that like the 'angles' theme , this one has got people's creative juices flowing, hence the high number of entries. Even now, it's going to be difficult to pick out my top three.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry for not helping out with the thumbnails, my fault - my server has actually run out of money but cos I can't be bothered with the hassle of shutting it down, I'm just paying for it myself


----------



## Firky (Dec 24, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Need to fix the link?



Does this one work?

http://oxygenkiosk.net/photos/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1559


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 24, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> Does this one work?



yup 

e2a:::linky


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's my second entry.

2. Hagg Bank Bridge over the River Tyne:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigallan/269418631/


----------



## mauvais (Dec 27, 2006)

This and any others might well look like crap, because I'm doing it on some knackered laptop with a rubbish screen. Ah well.

1. Elevenses - shot today near Marton Mere near Southport. Not much PP except curves and sharpening.

Cheers


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> This and any others might well look like crap, because I'm doing it on some knackered laptop with a rubbish screen. Ah well.
> 
> ...



Looks very nice from where I'm viewing.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 27, 2006)

Natural curves 1)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v229/Druid/December 2006/DSC_0004_12.jpg

Natural curves 2)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v229/Druid/December 2006/DSC_0024_11.jpg

Bent

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v229/Druid/Travel/DSCF0808.jpg


----------



## portman (Dec 28, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> This and any others might well look like crap, because I'm doing it on some knackered laptop with a rubbish screen. Ah well.
> 
> 1. Elevenses - shot today near Marton Mere near Southport. Not much PP except curves and sharpening.
> 
> Cheers



From where I'm sitting this looks like a very good image. There is a slightly offbeat humorous feel to it that I find appealing. The only minor quibble is that I find the tag on the bird's leg a bit distracting. Otherwise, composition, focusing and use of colour are all pretty spot on as far as I'm concerned. 

I know what you mean about knackered screens - had to put up with that on my old iMac until I could replace it with something better, cheaper and faster!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## alef (Dec 28, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> ...
> Natural curves 2)
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v229/Druid/December 2006/DSC_0024_11.jpg
> ...



Really nice geometrical patterns in that plant!


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 28, 2006)

Final entry this month;

Stourhead's famous curves


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 29, 2006)

Here's my third entry.

3. North Shields ferry landing:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigallan/337652384/


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 31, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Really nice geometrical patterns in that plant!


 Thanks Alef. I probably wouldn't even have thought of photographing it had it not been for very poor light, that had me at about 1/10s and f4 or worse, and a fair breeze. So I looked around for something interesting that was flat and that wasn't moving much


----------



## portman (Jan 1, 2007)

*Voting!*

Okay, as we are well into January 1st, I'll get my votes in - so here goes in order of merit:

1) tom_craggs : 'Brighton Curves' 
http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/dec06/brighton.jpg.html

2) atitlan: 'One Tree Hill' 
http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/dec06/One+Tree+Hill.jpg.html

3) Firky: 'lonely'
http://oxygenkiosk.net/photos/main.p...g2_itemId=1559


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2007)

*1] 'Shadow Curves' - exosculate *

I like the weak winter light and the strong shadows it casts on a blue man made surface with a subtle hint of nature. I know that sounds poncey 

*2]'the tarmac canvas' - soulfluxzero *

Love it. You seemed to be in a good spot to capture their shadows too, sometimes they get chopped off shots but you have everything in thise scene.
*
3]'Up and Under' - Hocus Eye. *

I just like the way the shot frames its self. I'd of been tempted to wait until the bloke reached the other side myself, but this works well too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 1, 2007)

Think voting is starting tomorrow Firky... all the thumbnails aren't up yet.


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2007)

I tried


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 1, 2007)

bump your other thread tomorrow


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 1, 2007)

*'urinals' - Robster970 *
For having the nerve to take it 

*'One Tree Hill' - atitlan *
Stunning shot 

*curved waterfall at night - funky_sessions*
What a way to open the comp 

Forgot to enter my self portrait
http://www.esnips.com/doc/3635b297-d956-4d3a-81cb-8e89d3e2a1eb


----------



## Dhimmi (Jan 1, 2007)

Shaded curves - Lisarocket

'York Railway Station' - jeff_leigh

'Brighton Curves' - tom_craggs


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 2, 2007)

Right - all thumbs updated, may the voting commence - linky linky


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 2, 2007)

*votes*

1) Curves in the sand - Tom Craggs
2) 'Into the mist' - Cid
3) 'Nine' - atitlan


----------



## mtbskalover (Jan 2, 2007)

1), no question about it; in my mind, winner from the 2nd post of this thread!
curved waterfall at night - funky_sessions

2)'One Tree Hill' - atitlan
3)'Whiplash Bridge' - big eejit


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 2, 2007)

1 _Into the Mist_ - Cid
2 _Up and Under_ - Hocus Eye
3 _Tea_ - Nina


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 2, 2007)

1 - Shadow Curves - exosculate
2 - Ass - Robster970
3 - footbridge - Pavlik


----------



## hiccup (Jan 2, 2007)

1) 'to spiral down' - soulfluxzero
2) 'tea' - Nina
3) 'Kerb' - Auntie P

Really wanted to vote for 'elevenses' - mauvais as well


----------



## alef (Jan 2, 2007)

Just to confirm, voting is until the 5th this month? (It takes a while to view all the entries!)


----------



## Madusa (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm voting for this month:

1. elevenses - mauvis
2. low tide - portman
3. entry 1 - kage


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2007)

Voting for

1)  Young Wheat, Desbo
2)  Low Tide, Portman
3)  Elevenses - Mauvis


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 2, 2007)

1  'Young Wheat' - Desbo

2  'lips' - firky

3  'Shaded curves' - Lisarocket



I want to have 'tea' by Nina as 4 too


----------



## e19896 (Jan 2, 2007)

ONE

TWO

THREE

edited due to people being up there own backsides.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 2, 2007)

1. york railway station- jeff leigh
2. low tide - portman


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 2, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5508/curvedbridgebe1.jpg
> 
> http://www.baggy.ca/random/mi_sleep3.jpg
> 
> ...


It would probably assist the person scoring the competition this month if you could name the image and the photographer, no?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2007)

1. Hocus Eye - 'Up and Under'

2. exosculate - 'Shadow Curves'

3. kage - 'Entry 1'


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 3, 2007)

'Family portrait' - alef

 curved waterfall at night - funky_sessions

 'to spiral down' - soulfluxzero


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 3, 2007)

My votes:

1)  'York Railway Station' - jeff_leigh

2)  'Angkor's Shadows' - Barking_Mad

3) 'tea' - Nina

There were lots of others I nearly voted for, too many to mention.


----------



## kage (Jan 3, 2007)

My three faves for the month

1. The tarmac canvas - Soulfluxzero
2. Curved Handrail at night - Funky sessions
3. Kerb - Auntie P


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 3, 2007)

ANother good month my top three as follows...

'Shadow Curves' - exosculate; love the lighting 

'tea' - Nina; Another classic travelling photo 

'Window and Bottle' - Auntie P; Lovely simple lighting 

Also liked Aunties other two, 'Up and Under' - Hocus Eye, 'Out of the bottle' - Barking_Mad, 'Low Tide' - portman and several others.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> ONE
> 
> TWO
> 
> ...



you not voting because you were told how to post your votes properly?  That's a bit petty.


----------



## twister (Jan 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> ONE
> 
> TWO
> 
> ...



I think people were trying to explain to you that simply linking the image (rather than stating the picture name & photographer) doesn't help the person adding the votes up, and changing the link to say worded numbers doesn't resolve that you twit.

anyway, my top 3 are:

'Out of the bottle' - Barking_Mad 
'Young Wheat' - Desbo 
'to spiral down' - soulfluxzero


----------



## chintz (Jan 3, 2007)

curved waterfall at night - funky_sessions

'Up and Under' - Hocus Eye

'LondonEye' - alef


and that concludes the vote from Worcester


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jan 3, 2007)

1. 'Shadow Curves' - exosculate
Awesome photo. Atmospheric colour and composition.

2.'Into the mist' - Cid
Moody, Nostalgic and...curvy.

3.'Entry 1' - kage
Nice idea, great lighting.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 3, 2007)

curved waterfall at night - funky_sessions 
curves in the sand - tom_craggs 
tea - Nina


----------



## per (Jan 3, 2007)

1 York Railway Station - jeff_leigh 
2 Ass - Robster970 
3 Arsenal Stadium - Iemanja


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 3, 2007)

1. Hocus Eye - Elevenses
2. Shaded Curves - Lisarocket
3. Curvy Escalator - Kanda


----------



## Nina (Jan 3, 2007)

1) Into the mist - Cid (Loved the etheral quality and simplicity)

2) Toaster - Desbo (Simplicity)

3) To spiral down - Soulfluxzero ( Great capture and interesting interpretation of the theme)


----------



## Auntie P (Jan 3, 2007)

Lonely - Firky
York Railway Station - jeff_leigh
Shaded Curves - Lisarocket


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 3, 2007)

*emotive choices*

1. 'Shadow Curves' - exosculate
 2.  'Into the mist' - Cid
 3. 'the tarmac canvas' - soulfluxzero

special mentions

 'Natural curves (1)' - Bernie Gunther...do but not quite there yet.

 'bent' - Bernie Gunther...dunno why...but jus do.

 'curvy escalator' - Kanda...luck or naturellement

 'Glass' - jodal... lots of things I like but in Your Own order which I don't quite get but admire.

there are some others but I would have _worked_ them differently to have to really _want_ them..


/emotive  


*as usual I _remembered_ to do my Entries on the 2nd...always manage to do that nowadays...Freudian I reckons...


----------



## alef (Jan 3, 2007)

1) jeff_leigh 'York Railway Station'
2) Hocus Eye. 'Up and Under'
3) Auntie P 'Window and Bottle'


----------



## exosculate (Jan 3, 2007)

1)  'elevenses' - mauvais
2)  Curved air - Lisarocket
3)  Low Tide' - portman


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello

(1) Elevenses - Mauvais
(2) Footbridge - Pavlik
(3) Curves in the sand - T. Craggs


----------



## mauvais (Jan 3, 2007)

Err, I'd better come back to vote then  

1. Low Tide - portman
2. Window & Bottle - Auntie P
3. Nine - atitlan

Also really liked 'Kerb' by Auntie P and Young Wheat by Desbo, amongst various others. Still not sure I've got it right. Too late now!


----------



## Desbo (Jan 4, 2007)

1st. 'York Railway Station' - jeff_leigh

2nd. 'Kerb' - Auntie P

3rd. 'One Tree Hill' - atitlan


----------



## Cid (Jan 4, 2007)

1. Curves in the sand - Tom Craggs

2. The tarmac canvas - soulfluxzero

3. Tea - Nina


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2007)

1) 'tea' - Nina

2) 'Looking down from the footbridge' - portman

3) lonely - firky

Some utterly amazing entries this month - a bit ashamed I didn't enter, but never mind, next month eh?


----------



## girasol (Jan 4, 2007)

my vote:

1) 'Window and Bottle' - Auntie P
2)  'elevenses' - mauvais
3)  Shaded curves - Lisarocket

And some others I liked:
'tea' - Nina
 'York Railway Station' - jeff_leigh
 'Bull Ring' - disco_dave_2000
 'Family portrait' - alef
 'Toaster' - Desbo
 'mirror' - Robster970
 'to spiral down' - soulfluxzero
 'wheel curve' - mtbskalover
 curved waterfall at night - funky_sessions
 'shiny happy people' - Pavlik


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 4, 2007)

1) Low Tide - Portman

2) Bull Ring - Disco Dave

3) Ferris Wheel at Night - Neonwilderness


----------



## atitlan (Jan 5, 2007)

My votes:

1. York Railway Station - jeff_leigh

2.  lips - firky

3. Mainly Curves - chintz


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2007)

erm.. is it me that's meant to add up the votes? If so I'll get onto it now, unless someone else has done it?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 6, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> erm.. is it me that's meant to add up the votes? If so I'll get onto it now, unless someone else has done it?



Skim is _supposed_ to do it..but she never does  ...so yeah it befalls the previous month's winner ... if you are at work I'm sure you could fit it in between posts...I'd do it but it's time for my afternoon nap.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2007)

ok, need a couple of people to clarify what they're voting for.

kage - your 2nd vote says *Curved Handrail at night - Funky sessions*
- do you mean *curved waterfall at night* or *curvy handrail*?

Barking_Mad - your 1st vote is for *Hocus Eye. - Elevenses*
- elevenses isn't Hocus Eye.'s photo... do you mean mauvis's or one of Hocus Eye.'s?

and.. e19896 - two of your links don't work!

Ta


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2007)

Actually, that ^^ doesn't make a difference to top two spots.

Winner with 22 points: jeff_leigh - York Railway Station







Runner up with 17: exosculate - Shadow Curves






Will let you know who was third once I get answers to the other post.

Congrats jeff_leigh and exosculate


----------



## Dhimmi (Jan 6, 2007)

Well won Jeff!

Great Counting Bids...


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 6, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Great Counting Bids...



don't _count_ on her fer flapjack ...no no no!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2007)

oi! what's wrong with my flapjack eh? eh?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 6, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> oi! what's wrong with my flapjack eh? eh?



I didn't say it was _wrong_!!! But then I've only seen crumbs, in the bottom of a pocket, of it!!!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations Jeff 

Ta for addingz up biddlybee


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats Jeff!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers thanks a lot


----------



## funky_sessions (Jan 6, 2007)

d'oh!!!
I was away and I missed the voting? damnit *sigh* 

to the winners, congratulations!!!

to everybody who voted for me, thanks a lot *grins* 

I'll try and not miss the voting for next month...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 6, 2007)

too late for correction...


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done Jeff, lovely shot.


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats, Jeff! A well deserved win.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 7, 2007)

Can I say jeff get onwitit dammnit!!...yet?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, sorry for delay... theme for January is: Copies of the Masters

Explain take an image either copy or parody of one of classic photos done by the likes of  Robert Capa, Henri Cartier-Bresson, Jan Saudek and give a caption what it's supposed to by like " Cover/Parody of Alfred Stieglitz' The Steerage"


Rules, as usual:
Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
Post up the link, not the picture.
All entries must be in by the last day of January.*
Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
Voting starts on 1st February* and ends on 3rd February 2007*. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.


----------



## kage (Jan 7, 2007)

It was Curved waterfall at night, sorry haven't been in for a few days.




			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> ok, need a couple of people to clarify what they're voting for.
> 
> kage - your 2nd vote says *Curved Handrail at night - Funky sessions*
> - do you mean *curved waterfall at night* or *curvy handrail*?
> ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2007)

cheers kage


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2007)

The breakdown of votes in case anyone was interested 

22 - York Railway Station - jeff_leigh
17 - Shadow Curves - exosculate 
15 - elevenses - mauvis
14 - curved waterfall at night - funky_sessions
13 - low tide - portman
12 - Into the mist - Cid
11 - Tea - Nina
10 - Up and Under - Hocus Eye.
9 -  Curves in the sand - Tom Craggs
8 -  the tarmac canvas - soulfluxzero 
8 -  Shaded curves - Lisarocket
8 -  Young Wheat, Desbo
7 -  atitlan: One Tree Hill 
7 -  Window and Bottle' - Auntie P
6 -  to spiral down - soulfluxzero
5 -  Firky: lonely
4 -  tom_craggs : Brighton Curves 
4 -  Ass - Robster970
4 -  Kerb - Auntie P
4 -  lips - firky
3 -  urinals - Robster970 
3 -  footbridge - Pavlik
3 -  entry 1 - kage
3 -  Family portrait - alef
3 -  Out of the bottle - Barking_Mad
2 -  Nine - atitlan
2 -  Angkor's Shadows - Barking_Mad
2 -  Toaster - Desbo
2 -  Curved air - Lisarocket
2 -  Looking down from the footbridge - portman
2 -  Bull Ring - Disco Dave
1 -  Whiplash Bridge - big eejit
1 -  LondonEye - alef
1 -  Arsenal Stadium - Iemanja
1 -  Curvy Escalator - Kanda
1 -  Ferris Wheel at Night - Neonwilderness
1 -  Mainly Curves - chintz


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 7, 2007)

BB

I am sure that whoever voted for 'elevenses' by "Hocus Eye" really meant to vote for 'elevenses' by Mauvais.  People vote for images not people, I hope. Give Mauvais the points and he will then be third in the 'hit parade'.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2007)

ok.. I wasn't sure, but done


----------

